# Observation E&M



## yannaa (Nov 2, 2011)

Patient presents to the ER and the ER physician refers the patient for observation status on the 10th.  Family physician does not see the patient until the 11th and then dictates a History and physical/discharge summary and discharges patient.  What E&M do I use?  Initial Observation Care codes, Subsequent Observation Care codes or Observation Care Discharge Services codes.


----------



## mhstrauss (Nov 2, 2011)

yannaa said:


> Patient presents to the ER and the ER physician refers the patient for observation status on the 10th.  Family physician does not see the patient until the 11th and then dictates a History and physical/discharge summary and discharges patient.  What E&M do I use?  Initial Observation Care codes, Subsequent Observation Care codes or Observation Care Discharge Services codes.



There is a group of codes that cover same day admit/discharge for obs or inpt care...99234-99236.  Check the guidelines on that section and see if that fits your situation.


----------

